# Problème soudain avec un compte Yahoo dans Mail



## Abelard49 (9 Février 2011)

Soudainement, sans aucune action spéciale, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à mon courrier électronique Yahoo dans Mail, que ce soit dans mon MacBook Pro ou dans mon IMac. Je peux bien entendu toujours lire mon courrier par l'intermédiaire du site Yahoo mais cela est très embêtant.


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2011)

Abelard49 a dit:


> Soudainement, sans aucune action spéciale, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à mon courrier électronique Yahoo dans Mail, que ce soit dans mon MacBook Pro ou dans mon IMac. Je peux bien entendu toujours lire mon courrier par l'intermédiaire du site Yahoo mais cela est très embêtant.



Bonjour,
Puisque tu n'as rien changer dans les configurations Mail de tes deux Mac, ça doit être_ un petit coup de mou_ des serveurs Yahoo.


----------



## Abelard49 (9 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Puisque tu n'as rien changer dans les configurations Mail de tes deux Mac, ça doit être_ un petit coup de mou_ des serveurs Yahoo.


C'est possible mais comment expliques-tu que je puisse lire mes courriers via le site Yahoo.fr ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Yahoo, Mail... Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Abelard49 a dit:


> C'est possible mais comment expliques-tu que je puisse lire mes courriers via le site Yahoo.fr ?



Lire ses mails par le navigateur fonctionnera toujours, à part si le prestataire (Yahoo) subit un blocage momentané.

Par Mail, si la levée des courriels est programmée avec un laps de temps (moins de 5 mn) trop court cela peut bloqué un rapatriement en cour

Autre chose ... Yahoo et Hotmail connaissent de temps en temps des blocages ... c'est pour cela que je fais passer mes courriels par Gmail.


----------



## Abelard49 (9 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Lire ses mails par le navigateur fonctionnera toujours, à part si le prestataire (Yahoo) subit un blocage momentané.
> 
> Par Mail, si la levée des courriels est programmée avec un laps de temps (moins de 5 mn) trop court cela peut bloqué un rapatriement en cour
> 
> Autre chose ... Yahoo et Hotmail connaissent de temps en temps des blocages ... c'est pour cela que je fais passer mes courriels par Gmail.


Bingo tout vient de redevenir normal.Merci, de toute façon, pour les explications. Mais je dois dire que c'est la première fois que je subis un tel blacage.


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2011)

Abelard49 a dit:


> Bingo tout vient de redevenir normal.Merci, de toute façon, pour les explications. Mais je dois dire que c'est la première fois que je subis un tel *blacage*.


Tout à fait, c'est un blackout bâclé, qui ne bloque pas longtemps.  ^^
Je sors


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

je viens de rentrer de voyage, donc le blocage est levé, super


----------



## icopalermo (24 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir

J'ai exactement le même problème mais cela fait 48h que cela dure... 
Idem je n'ai pourtant modifié aucun paramètre ni sur le Mac ni dans mes options Yahoo. 
J'arrive cependant à récupérer les emails yahoo avec mon iPod Touch bizare...  De plus, l'importation des emails de mon compte Gmail ne pose aucun soucis dans Mail sur mac.

J'avais eu le même problème il y a 2 ans. (j'étais sous Leopard) cela ne s'était jamais remis il me semble. Je consultais mes emails sur Safari. Après j'ai changé de bécane et suis passé sur snow leopard et plus de problème jusqu'à maintenant.

Si quelqu'un a des propositions pour aider à résoudre ce problème.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fmparis (25 Juin 2011)

icopalermo a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème mais cela fait 48h que cela dure...
> Idem je n'ai pourtant modifié aucun paramètre ni sur le Mac ni dans mes options Yahoo.
> ...



Bien cela m'arrive périodiquement depuis quelques jours. Je me suis rendu compte que il me suffisait de me connecter au Webmail et instantanément ça remarchait dans mail.
Je crois que le problème venait du fait que Mail (chez moi) se connecte fréquemment pour récupérer les mails et que Yahoo "n'aime pas trop" lors de la conexion à Webmail il m'a même demandé le *captcha* pour être sûr qu'il s'agissait bien d'une personne. Je crois que la fréquence de relève du courrier provoque cette pane un peu comme Free qui bloque de la même façon si on mets une relève de courrier à un rythme trop élevé.

Depuis deux jours ça c'est calmé.

Bonne journée


----------



## icopalermo (25 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse FM Paris 

Pour ma part, même en me connectant par webmail avec la session ouverte ou fermée, Mail sur Mac ne se connecte pas au compte (Petit panneau danger à côté de l'icône Yahoo Mail dans _Boite de réception_ : Triangle avec point d'exclamation)
Je ne laisse pourtant pas tourner mon macbookpro 24/24h. (seulement 3, 4h par jour)


edit : J'allais ne plus plus toucher à Mail sur mac pendant deux jours pour voir, mais là *il fonctionne à nouveau. *
Par sécurité je vais passé de _Relevé du courrier_ de 5 à 15 minutes.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)

icopalermo a dit:


> Par sécurité je vais passé de _Relevé du courrier_ de 5 à 15 minutes.



Salut,

Passer à 15 mn est une excellente chose, pour une bonne réception.

Faire transiter les mails exotiques (hotmail, yahoo, msn, live) par Gmail est ce que je fais depuis 3 ans, depuis je n'ai plus de problème de spam. En plus je ne relève qu'un compte centralisateur.

Monter le compte Gmail en IMAP dans Mail est  cela permet de gérer tout le trafic sans quitter l'application.

PS : les comptes Yahoo et Hotmail sont sujet à de fréquents blocages, sauf erreur ils utilisent le même protocole et transitent par les mêmes serveurs.


----------



## tatine05 (26 Juin 2011)

bonjour à tous ! 
je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac depuis le mois de février 
pour le moment j'avais juste à me familiariser avec Mac après Windows XP !
et là j'ai un ennui avec Mail qui n'arrête pas de "sauter " et qui me demande à "tout bout de champ " le mot de passe pour récupérer les mails sur Hotmail et aussi quand je veux en "poster " !
ça lui arrive de me demander 10 fois de suite  mon mot de passe avant d'envoyer mon mail !
 c'est assez agaçant 
si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ? 
je suis sur OS X 10.6.8
processeur 3.2
mémoire 4Go
je remercie d'avance de votre aide (si possible en langage "clair !)


----------



## Fmparis (26 Juin 2011)

tatine05 a dit:


> bonjour à tous !
> je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac depuis le mois de février
> pour le moment j'avais juste à me familiariser avec Mac après Windows XP !
> et là j'ai un ennui avec Mail qui n'arrête pas de "sauter " et qui me demande à "tout bout de champ " le mot de passe pour récupérer les mails sur Hotmail et aussi quand je veux en "poster " !
> ...



Salut et bienvenue à l'univers Mac.
Bien pour ton souci il te faut dans préférences augmenter le délai de relève du courrier à au moins 15 min. Il y a pas mal de serveur mail qui n'aime pas les relèves à chaque minute.

Normalement cela devra calmer les choses. Quoi qu'il ne faut pas oublier que chez Hotmail et Yahoo les serveurs ont souvent de soucis ce qui provoque quelques blocages périodiques.

Bon dimanche


----------



## icopalermo (27 Juin 2011)

Merci xondousan pour ton conseil.

Tout faire transiter par Gmail mintéresse fortement, cependant j'ai une question :

Quand tu rédiges un email, est-ce que ton destinataire reçois un email avec une adresse Gmail à chaque fois? (Est-ce que cela consiste à importer tous tes autres comptes dans Gmail?)

Je pose cette question car j'utilise 3 comptes :
Yahoo : pour les emails perso
Hotmail : pour les emails commerciaux (initialement pour avoir MSN il y a 10 ans :rateau
Gmail : pour tout ce qui est sérieux et officiel : impôts, CV, recherche d'emplois etc.

Je souhaiterais pouvoir choisir l'adresse démission à chaque fois.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fmparis (27 Juin 2011)

icopalermo a dit:


> Je souhaiterais pouvoir choisir l'adresse d&#8217;émission à chaque fois.
> Merci d'avance.



Salut,
regarde l'image ci-jointe. Quand tu envoies un mail tu peut choisir l'adresse mail que tu souhaites utiliser pour l'envoi ainsi que le serveur smtp qui te convient le mieux.

Bonne journée 

PS: pour avoir cette possibilité dans chaque mail il faut décocher la case "N'utiliser que ce serveur" tout en bas dans serveur d'envoi, dans préférences Mail, onglet "Comptes". Il faut le faire pour chacun des tes comptes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

N'importe comment, on peut sélectionner l'expéditeur qu'on veut faire apparaître lors de la création d'un mail. Lors de la réponse à un mail reçu, cela se fait en fonction de l'adresse de départ sélectionnée par celui qui l'a créé.


----------



## Fmparis (27 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> N'importe comment, on peut sélectionner l'expéditeur qu'on veut faire apparaître lors de la création d'un mail. Lors de la réponse à un mail reçu, cela se fait en fonction de l'adresse de départ sélectionnée par celui qui l'a créé.



+ 

Ups pardon  j'ai mélangé les pinceaux  oui... pour le choix de l'adresse mail pas souci dès qu'on a pus d'un compte le choix est possible, c'est pour avoir le choix du smtp qu'il faut décocher la case en question. 

Bonne journée


----------



## icopalermo (27 Juin 2011)

Parfait merci.

Tu reçois donc tous tes emails de Gmail vu qu'ils transitent tous par Gmail? Donc toutes tes réponses sont emisent de Gmail?

Désolé pour le HS; et merci encore ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

icopalermo a dit:


> Tu reçois donc tous tes emails de Gmail vu qu'ils transitent tous par Gmail? Donc toutes tes réponses sont emisent de Gmail?



Gmail relaye tous les messages
Quand on répond par la commande : *répondre*, c'est l'adresse choisie par l'expéditeur (soit > hotmail, yahoo, autre) qui sera utilisée.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2011)

tatine05 a dit:


> et là j'ai un ennui avec Mail qui n'arrête pas de "sauter " et qui me demande à "tout bout de champ " le mot de passe pour récupérer les mails sur Hotmail




Il me semble que mail et hotmail sont incompatibles non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il me semble que mail et hotmail sont incompatibles non ?



C'est à cause de cela, que je les fais transiter par Gmail, donc pas besoin de redonner à chaque fois le mot de passe.


----------



## boddy (27 Juin 2011)

Il y a quand même des choses importantes à savoir avant d'utiliser gmail.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Naturellement, c'est connu, on déconseillait même aux ainés d'y ouvrir un compte.
Ce qu'il ne faut pas, ou mieux ce qu'il faut, c'est d'avoir un vrai compte privé auprès de son provider, compte qui ne sera connu que d'une minorité.

Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo et assimilés ne sont valables que pour les courriels sans importance


----------



## tatine05 (28 Juin 2011)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut et bienvenue à l'univers Mac.
> Bien pour ton souci il te faut dans préférences augmenter le délai de relève du courrier à au moins 15 min. Il y a pas mal de serveur mail qui n'aime pas les relèves à chaque minute.
> 
> Normalement cela devra calmer les choses. Quoi qu'il ne faut pas oublier que chez Hotmail et Yahoo les serveurs ont souvent de soucis ce qui provoque quelques blocages périodiques.
> ...


merci ! 

j'ai déjà mis à 15 mn pour le relevé du courrier 
ça n'a rien changé 
"on " me demande mon mot de passe à chaque entrée de courrier et à chaque sortie et même jusqu'à 10 fois avant "quils acceptent de poster " mon courrier 
pour le moment je n'a que hotmail comme serveur sur Mail 
mais j'ai aussi un compte sur Gmail ; 
et une messagerie Cégetel que je n'ai jamais pu faire "passer " par mail 
je ne comprends pas comment il faut faire pour faire "transiter " ma messagerie Hotmail par G mail !
si quelqu'un avait un "tutoriel " à me proposer je serai bien contente 
merci d'avance par G mail


----------



## Fmparis (28 Juin 2011)

tatine05 a dit:


> merci !
> 
> j'ai déjà mis à 15 mn pour le relevé du courrier
> ça n'a rien changé
> ...



Étrange que se soit aussi récalcitrant ton Yahoo. J'ai en plus de mon compte FAI, deux de mon domaine, plus le live, plus le yahoo. Le hotmail de temps en temps bloque et redemande le mot de passe mais c'est ponctuellement. Le Yahoo c'est un peu plus souvent mais il me suffit de me connecter au Webmail et alors Mail se débloque aussitôt.

T'es sûre d'avoir bien saisi le bon identifiant et le bon mot de passe dans le préférences du compte ?

Quand tu essaies de te connecter au Webmail tu y arrives sans problèmes ?

A +


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2011)

Quelque chose de très simple pour les "comptes" multiples de messagerie.

Plutôt que d'accumuler des comptes dans une seule application, le plus simple est de faire arriver tous les mails sur une seule application. Exemple :

1 adresse Orange
1 adresse Hotmail
1 adresse Yahoo

Tous les fournisseurs ou Sites proposants une messagerie, proposent aussi le transfert des mails vers une autre adresse mail.

Perso, je préfère YahooMail (c'est mon droit :rateau. J'ai donc "demandé", via les options, à Orange et à Hotmail de transférer mes mails sur mon adresse Yahoo.

Et ça fonctionne très bien. Plus besoin de cumuler les comptes, les relevés, etc... tout se fait automatiquement


----------



## tatine05 (28 Juin 2011)

Fmparis a dit:


> Étrange que se soit aussi récalcitrant ton Yahoo. J'ai en plus de mon compte FAI, deux de mon domaine, plus le live, plus le yahoo. Le hotmail de temps en temps bloque et redemande le mot de passe mais c'est ponctuellement. Le Yahoo c'est un peu plus souvent mais il me suffit de me connecter au Webmail et alors Mail se débloque aussitôt.
> 
> T'es sûre d'avoir bien saisi le bon identifiant et le bon mot de passe dans le préférences du compte ?
> 
> ...


je n'ai aucun problème pour aller sur mes différents "compte "


----------

